# Local sponsor/investor



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all, 

For those with experience in this, any pointers on where to look for a local (i.e. Dubai-based) sponsor and/or investor for web 2.0 project?

Looking at both options -- in media city/Internet city FZs, so a local sponsor is not needed -- as well as new Dubai . Having a sponsor has pros and cons we're well aware of, but still testing the local waters for real-world cases.

Thanks in advance and serious replies only please............

PS - can disclose project details privately if required.


----------

